# FS-1 Diorama base Idea



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

We have seen in many episodes that the Flying Sub damaged on the ocean floor, and I was wondering why no one has tried to make an aftermarket base that would replicate that.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm suprised no one has attempted a seaview OR a flying sub, trapped in a tangle of seaweed, like the giant seaweed creatures they always seemed to be up against. Lots of possibilities to hide wires for interior lighting with that idea!

Someone run with THAT as a diorama or display! Good luck, and if attempted, post pics!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

He said post pics!!









Steve


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Steve, that looks very cool, but I was thinking more of the scenes where they are in the creatures grip, with the hull wrapped tightly in places, and maybe the lights flickering off and on. 

RED ALERT! All hands to battle stations! We are going to electrify the hull! LOL


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know, but my rubber broccoli suit is at the cleaners...It's all I had

Steve


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

Scratchbuilt, not a kit:

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/voyage-dioramas/00040.html


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

trekkist said:


> Scratchbuilt, not a kit:
> 
> http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/voyage-dioramas/00040.html


That looks so great. And pose-able, too? One monster doing multiple jobs. Irwin Allen never recycled monsters! 

The wispy fur looks like it's under water sooo well!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Making a base for IA stuff is cool because you can almost throw reality out of the window :tongue:

Some stuff out of the bits box, some pieces of shale and coral from the beach is all you need


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

AJ-1701 said:


> Making a base for IA stuff is cool because you can almost throw reality out of the window :tongue:
> 
> Some stuff out of the bits box, some pieces of shale and coral from the beach is all you need



Wow! Thats great!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------

